# Hedgehog significantly less active and possible allergy?



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello all!

So, it's been a while since I've posted, and I hope you're all doing well  

I've noticed that my little Tansy is a lot less active than she used to be. She's about a year and one month old now, so I would assume it's because of age, but I haven't had to clean her wheel in about a month and a half now. She's ran on it a couple times, but nothing like she used to. I still cut her nails regularly, she's been eating, drinking and going potty normally (except she isn't potty trained anymore but that's okay). Is that normal behavior for a mid-age(ish) hedgie? 

I've also tried moving the stuff in her cage, rearranging stuff to keep her intrigued, but it's all the same. I just feel like she's bored. The temp in her cage is always between 75-79. Maybe lowering the temp (not too much) would help? 

Unfortunately I'm not able to have her out of her cage for hours like I used to, I've been super busy with school and we moved to a bigger house, so unfortunately everywhere but her room is usually kept a lot cooler. 

Also, I've noticed that for the past few times I've handled her, I've broken out in a itchy rash, but only on one of my arms. There are some red welts but they usually go away within an hour or two. Does she just need a bath, or am I starting to spontaneously be allergic to her? I hope not!

Anyways, I know that's a lot of questions, but hopefully someone can help me out. Thanks!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm sorry your topic got missed!

Is there any chance that there might be more light showing around her cage at night that's bothering her or something like that? Is anything different about the wheel that could be discouraging her from running? Some hedgies do change activity when they get older, but it seems strange to me for her to go down to barely running at all. I hear more often about hedgies decreasing their eating a little when they get older (due to not growing anymore) than I do changes in activity. Changing the temperature to a slightly lower temp carefully might produce some change, so could be worth a try.

I would try giving her a bath and see if it helps.  There have been numerous cases of people developing allergies to their hedgies after having them for a long time though, unfortunately. Hopefully that's not the case!! If you're allergic to other things, sometimes it's something on the quills, or something in the air and the quills poking your skin open a pathway for the allergens to irritate your skin. 

Hope that helps, & sorry again that this went unanswered for a couple days! Good luck and let us know how Tansy's doing.  It's good to hear from you again!


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mines doing exactly the same at a similar age.
I wonder if they somehow know it's winter and become more lazy.
Mines temperature is controlled by a radiator heating the room and he now seems to be either in bed or pressed up against the end of the cage nearest the radiator. The rest of the cage is 75-77 and the hot bit he likes is 81-82 on the wall of the cage. Not sure what to do, no light issues, no changes he just seems to have been getting lazier since December.
If you work something out please pm me.
Im booking mine a vet trip to rule out any issues.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Lilysmommy, thanks for the reply! It's no problem about the late response, I know you guys are always so helpful with all the posts on here so it's easy to miss one 

But actually I have good news, Tansy's been running again for the past few days! I noticed she started pooping in a certain corner of her cage, so I moved the wheel there. I also adjusted it a tad - I tilted it forwards a little but. Plus, I filled her litter pan with eco-bedding instead of just paper towels. After all those changes, I noticed she's been going through the eco-bedding, and running again! I think she was just bored. Also, the temperature was lowered a little, but only one-two degrees (due to it being in the negative degrees up here! Crazy!). 

But yeah, she's been eating a tiny bit less than usual so that's not super surprising. But other than that, she's been good, still on the raw diet and eating her mealworms. I'm just so glad she's been running again!

Thanks again! Oh, and Nick, I will PM you now!

Edit: Oops, forgot to add - tonight is her typical bath night so I'll see if there any changes after washing her. It's just so weird that I'm all of the sudden itchy after handling her, but it's not super urgent since it typically doesn't last more than an hour. If I develop an allergy, though, oh well, that happens!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Allergies can come on at any point in time. I was 16 when I first had my really bad allergy season after never having anything my whole life. It sucked. I was also around dogs my whole life and have only been allergic to them since about 20. Doesn't stop me from having them though :grin:

I have found that bathing them does not help me. I am more allergic to Rose than to the others (she gets urine all over her back all the time) but I still have a reaction even after she is clean. 

The best thing to do is to start an allergy regimine, hydrocortisone creme can be used but remember it is easy to overdose on and people get addicted to it. An allergy pill daily can help too. I'm not itchy when I take my pill but I will still break out. 

I hope that helps. 

Also, did we miss Tansy's first birthday?!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, Desiree! If it starts to get worse (it hasn't yet, but you never know), I think I'll definitely start taking an allergy pill for it. I've never really tried the creme, so I'll stick to what I'm familiar with.

And yes, Tansy's 1 year birthday was January 3rd  I didn't do anything too fancy, though I was really tempted to after seeing all those cute videos of people making their hedgehogs and hamsters fancy meals. They're so cute! But I got Tansy some crickets and watched her try to run around and catch them. It's hard to give her treats since she's so picky :roll:

How is your hedgie herd doing? :lol:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Aw! Well Happy Belated 1st Birthday to Ms. Tansy! 

My herd is doing great!! Every one is making it through out first winter perfectly. Thank heavens for CHE's huh? :grin:


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha yes CHE's are a life saver. Those and hand warmers!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys, just a quick update - I gave Tansy a nice long bath and thoroughly scrubbed as much as I could (well, as much as she would let me haha). I think it was either something on her belly hair or paws that was irritating my skin, because after her bath, I didn't break out at all. Yay  unfortunately she hadn't had a bath for nearly a month so I think that was the problem!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad it was easily solved! And a belated happy birthday to Tansy!


----------

